# Label in einem Frame zentrieren



## Stillmatic1985 (28. Aug 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Wie meine Frage schon sagt, probiere ich die ganze Zeit ein jLabel in einem jFrame zu zentrieren jedoch bekomme ich es nicht hin!
Ich möchte ungerne das Label mit statischen Zahlen zentrieren, da das bei einer vergößerung des Fenstern sicherlich Probleme machen wird.

Hat einer von euch einen Codeschnipsel oder eine Idee wie man dieses bewerkstelligen könnte?

MFG Still


----------



## Michael... (28. Aug 2009)

Ist das Label denn das einzige Element im Frame??? Hat es eine bestimmte/relative Größe??

```
myFrame.getContentPane().add(myLabel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
```


----------



## Stillmatic1985 (28. Aug 2009)

Nein es ist nicht das einzige Element!
Das Problem ist auch das ich das ganze in Netbeans entwickelt habe und ich gerade sehe das er automatisch ein Layout gewählt hat.
Ich setzte mal den Quellcode rein den Netbeans generiert hat!
Vielleicht kannst du mir sagen was ich dort ändern muss damit alles Zentriert ist!

Aufgebaut ist das Formular so (hoffe es wird deutlich)

So sieht es aus:
-----------------------------------------------------
Label
Label
evntl. Label
Label;Button;Button;Button;Button;Button;Button;Label
------------------------------------------------------

So soll es aussehen:
-----------------------------------------------------
_____________________Label
_____________________Label
__________________evntl. Label
Label;Button;Button;Button;Button;Button;Button;Label
------------------------------------------------------




```
private void initComponents() {

        jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton3 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton4 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton5 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton6 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jLabel3 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel4 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jLabel2 = new javax.swing.JLabel();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        jLabel1.setText("Frage Nr.2 von 63 aus der Gruppe 1");

        jButton1.setText("1");
        jButton1.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton1MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jButton2.setText("2");
        jButton2.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton2MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jButton3.setText("3");
        jButton3.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton3MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jButton4.setText("4");
        jButton4.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton4MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jButton5.setText("5");
        jButton5.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton5MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jButton6.setText("6");
        jButton6.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton6MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jLabel3.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 1, 11));
        jLabel3.setText("wenig");

        jLabel4.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 1, 11));
        jLabel4.setText("sehr");

        jLabel2.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.CENTER);
        jLabel2.setText("Wie schätzt du deine Teamorierntierung ein?");
        jLabel2.setHorizontalTextPosition(javax.swing.SwingConstants.CENTER);

        javax.swing.GroupLayout jPanel1Layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(jPanel1);
        jPanel1.setLayout(jPanel1Layout);
        jPanel1Layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addComponent(jLabel2)
                .addContainerGap(20, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        jPanel1Layout.setVerticalGroup(
            jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap(javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(jLabel2)
                .addContainerGap())
        );

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jLabel3)
                        .addGap(268, 268, 268)
                        .addComponent(jLabel4))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(55, 55, 55)
                        .addComponent(jButton1)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jButton2)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jButton3)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jButton4)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jButton5)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jButton6))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jLabel1)))
                .addContainerGap(javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(19, 19, 19)
                .addComponent(jLabel1)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addComponent(jPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jButton1)
                    .addComponent(jButton2)
                    .addComponent(jButton3)
                    .addComponent(jButton4)
                    .addComponent(jButton5)
                    .addComponent(jButton6))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel3)
                    .addComponent(jLabel4))
                .addContainerGap(24, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );

	  
        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>
```


----------



## Michael... (28. Aug 2009)

eventuell reicht es aus die Labels mit 
	
	
	
	





```
new JLabel("", JLabel.CENTER);
```
 zu initialisieren bzw. nachträglich die Textausrichtung per 
	
	
	
	





```
setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.CENTER)
```
 anzupassen.
Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen auf einen GUI-Builder zu verzichten und als Layout ein GridLayout mit n-Zeilen und einer Spalte zu verwenden und die Elemente in der letzten Zeile wiederum in einem Panel zusammen zu fassen.


----------



## otibsa (28. Aug 2009)

du nimmst die hälfte der Breite des JFrames, minus die Hälfte der Breite deines JLabels und setzt das JLabel per setBounds auf diesen Punkt (die linke obere Ecke des JLabels ist dann auf dem Punkt)...

so würd ich das warscheinlich machen, aber ich bin noch ein anfänger.


----------

